# Phlippines still safe?



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

My filipino wife and i will retire soon and for a long time we have set our eyes on Philippines; we bought a property 10 years ago in Tagatay and have been investing since. Now, with the latest development of political nature, we have been questioning our choice and consider Thailand or Florida, but are not sure. Anyone has an opinion if Philippines is still a good retirement choice???


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Time will tell.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Edino said:


> My filipino wife and i will retire soon and for a long time we have set our eyes on Philippines; we bought a property 10 years ago in Tagatay and have been investing since. Now, with the latest development of political nature, we have been questioning our choice and consider Thailand or Florida, but are not sure. Anyone has an opinion if Philippines is still a good retirement choice???


As a 3rd world country it would not be considered as safe and stable overall, never has. As for the political change here I think we all have a wait and see attitude. I still think the country is safer than many other places in the world and a good place to live in retirement. Thailand with it's unstable military govt could be risky and Florida is far too expensive and getting higher all the time.I have not heard or read of anyone leaving the Philippines over safety concerns -- Yet..

Jet Lag..


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I have seen a lot of expats talking about this. I am on a 'wait and see' mode. Unless the new administration just goes way overboard on anti-foreigner, I do not think there will be any problems. I just don't see any big changes on the horizon. Still a better political climate than Thailand, I think. On a day to day basis, how much really affects us, really?

That being said... I sure wouldn't mind Florida, if I could afford it ha ha (and if money were no object - I would be back in Hawaii!)


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Retirement choice*



Edino said:


> My filipino wife and i will retire soon and for a long time we have set our eyes on Philippines; we bought a property 10 years ago in Tagatay and have been investing since. Now, with the latest development of political nature, we have been questioning our choice and consider Thailand or Florida, but are not sure. Anyone has an opinion if Philippines is still a good retirement choice???


It's still a good retirement choice and you have property, so the cost of living won't be an issue, the Philippines has come a very long way since I was stationed in Subic Bay in 1985 and it only has one direction to go and that is up. US has several joint bases with the Philippines and there are many expats living here from all countries, plus so many Philippine citizens living in our homelands, you'll be okay.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Believe most of us here are on a "wait & see" mode for the time being. At present, I am convinced that I will apply for 13a status shortly as I am planning/hoping there will be no drastic happenings or changes. How long is it you are planning? Things may happen or not before your timeframe, at least you then would have an inkling of how to proceed.

Fred


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

I think the Philippines must still be considered one of the safest developing SE Asian countries to retire to.

The winner of the recent Presidential election promised more than the "steady progress" of his main rivals, and he will eventually have to deliver, especially to the poor, on alleviating poverty, improving health and education services, bringing down corruption. Some may be satisfied with a high profile crackdown on drugs and crime, but for most voters if his policies significantly reduce growth that won't be enough to get him, or his choice, re-elected in 6 years time. If things deteriorate badly well before that Filipinos might just take mass action, as they have done on occasions over the last 30 years. You wouldn't get involved in that, but there may be a risk of higher inflation and taxes. If your income is in another currency that may be offset somewhat.

Contrast that with Thailand, where there is a continuing political stalemate with two large equally balanced movements, each with a record of invading the capital from time to time, causing and inviting violence.

If I was abroad contemplating retirement here I would be thinking more about Chinese runways in the S China Sea. And regarding my location in the Philippines, more about issues like whether I would be comfortable to not be able to reach my hospital of choice if I fell sick on a weekend/holiday, given the traffic in places like Tagaytay on those days However, on both counts I would still choose the Philippines and Tagaytay!


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Datchworth said:


> I think the Philippines must still be considered one of the safest developing SE Asian countries to retire to.


"DEVELOPING" is the key, though having spent time around SEA, I would never place PH as anywhere near safest  That's my 2 cents though.

Though, to be fair, i did write in the past: I have seen the good, bad and ugly in PH. 

From attempted scams, attempted snatches and kids trying to blade your pocket, taxi drivers demanding I pay 2000 peso when the meter showed 200, and a bunch of strangers demanding I give 'merry christmas' or my car won't be allowed to move - and all the way to places where taxi refused fare as I was a visitor, strangers giving me lift even though they were going in the opposite direction, and place where taxi drivers give you an odd look if you tell them to keep the change ... and a place where the is a 5 peso mark down, and the taxi drivers insist you take the 5 peso minus the fare.

It's all about where in PH you live.

But in reality, the rate of murders that happen in PH, and makes it to news with gory details and the fact that not many care about it, never mind most murders never even get investigated - that's a bit scary. And I have never been scared in other places in SEA where the amount of shooting is like no-news, and enough times I have seen in PH where verbal arguments lead to somebody pulling out a pistol.

As for the new president, I had a bit of hope but his latest statement telling the NPA to do a people's court for a kidnapped cop has erased my doubts - I don't foresee major changes. 

The only change Duterte has promised and hopefully carries forward is reforming the constitution, which will remove the power base of the entrenched politicians and in turn, the oligarchs, who have been hand-in-hand drafting laws that protect criminals.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

As stated,time will tell. Now with a new president in philippines could go either way. Will he become a total dictator as his head gets bigger? Investments? I personally dont feel its a good place to make investments. Too many rules against us. Ill keep my investments in usa.


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

simonsays said:


> But in reality, the rate of murders that happen in PH, and makes it to news with gory details and the fact that not many care about it, never mind most murders never even get investigated - that's a bit scary.


Coming from Britain - though maybe not so much if you're from the US - coming to terms with the gun culture and high homicide rate here, together with the low clear up rate is difficult. At first it is scary to see gun toting guards, not just at banks but even at smaller businesses. 

However, unless you frequent places in certain areas where guns can be pulled out or get involved in road rage incidents with people in heavily tinted vehicles at night, run a business in certain places etc, as a retired expat living in a guarded subdivision in a nice area ,visiting Malls etc, one is never likely to see a gun pulled out or a shoot out.

But what was for me really scary in the past was to be out in the streets in the evening or on public transport in many places in the UK - London down to smaller market towns - and be subjected to groups of drunken and sometimes violent young men (and women!) trying to make their way home. And apart from on the roads one hardly sees any bad behaviour in public here.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

simonsays said:


> The only change Duterte has promised and hopefully carries forward is reforming the constitution, which will remove the power base of the entrenched politicians and in turn, the oligarchs, who have been hand-in-hand drafting laws that protect criminals.


Don't really expect much on this front as it will be fought tooth & nail. The ones doing the controlling now are not going giving up the gravy train too easily.

Fred


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Datchworth said:


> Coming from Britain - though maybe not so much if you're from the US - coming to terms with the gun culture and high homicide rate here, together with the low clear up rate is difficult. At first it is scary to see gun toting guards, not just at banks but even at smaller businesses.
> 
> However, unless you frequent places in certain areas where guns can be pulled out or get involved in road rage incidents with people in heavily tinted vehicles at night, run a business in certain places etc, as a retired expat living in a guarded subdivision in a nice area ,visiting Malls etc, one is never likely to see a gun pulled out or a shoot out.
> 
> But what was for me really scary in the past was to be out in the streets in the evening or on public transport in many places in the UK - London down to smaller market towns - and be subjected to groups of drunken and sometimes violent young men (and women!) trying to make their way home. And apart from on the roads one hardly sees any bad behaviour in public here.


The people in our provincial barangay don't go out at night because of he drug addicts hanging around. They are quiet hopeful that Duterte will come and shoot them all.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

fmartin_gila said:


> Don't really expect much on this front as it will be fought tooth & nail. The ones doing the controlling now are not going giving up the gravy train too easily.
> 
> Fred


I too feel that he won't do much but then again, going by his strong conviction against the oligarchs and elites (and he himself harped about it often during his rallies), plus the fact that he had no support from the entrenched business houses for his win, he may as well shake the foundation of oligarchs.

And, during the last days of the election campaigning, it was so obvious the oligarchs were doing everything to derail his win. He is known to remember his enemies, and not a magnanimous guy he is supposed to be !!!


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

Well this is not a good sign... 2 of the murders were in my city. (murder - not execution)

5 dead as street executions start | Inquirer News



> 5 dead as street executions start
> Gunmen carry out Duterte-inspired killings of suspects in 3 provinces
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

I use a bunch of sources for news in the PI / SEA and I think the actual numbers are being under reported.

For example, I'll read about a raid in XXX with three deaths and substances being seized on one site. I can't find even a hint of it on any others. Soon after, it's lost to the blackhole and can't be found again. I've noticed this much more lately but I'm sure it's been happening all along.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

In a local town there is a nice house behind very high walls owned by a foreigner. I'm going back a bout 15 years now but there was a natural assumtion that he made his money through drugs. So as we know all foriegner are rich ergo they are drug dealers.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

UltraFJ40 said:


> I use a bunch of sources for news in the PI / SEA and I think the actual numbers are being under reported.
> 
> For example, I'll read about a raid in XXX with three deaths and substances being seized on one site. I can't find even a hint of it on any others. Soon after, it's lost to the blackhole and can't be found again. I've noticed this much more lately but I'm sure it's been happening all along.


I was in Abra when a couple of local cops were ambushed by NPA- and were killed.

I never saw it reported in any news... A regular day I guess.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

simonsays said:


> I was in Abra when a couple of local cops were ambushed by NPA- and were killed.
> 
> I never saw it reported in any news... A regular day I guess.


That's sad and disappointing. I'm not sure if it's collusion, censorship, or just not important enough (most likely).


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

UltraFJ40 said:


> That's sad and disappointing. I'm not sure if it's collusion, censorship, or just not important enough (most likely).


I believe being a reporter is one of the most dangerous jobs in the Philippines.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Tukaram said:


> Well this is not a good sign... 2 of the murders were in my city. (murder - not execution)
> 
> 5 dead as street executions start | Inquirer News


Tim, Better stay in at night, the last one listed was on your side of town. I may start being a bit more careful where I go to especially at night.

Fred


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

Thanks for your insights on the current political situation Datchworth. Are you able to compare today's situation with the situation in the 1970s under Marcos?

I am currently considering moving there. I have a well-connected Filipino friend who has a furnished home her and husband own that I can rent and who is helping me find a university teaching job. I have a Canadian pension that on its own will support a better lifestyle there than I can afford here in Canada, and I am allowed to earn a certain amount without any pension deduction. I will also get Old Age Security in a few years, which is also payable to me while living abroad. My plan is to get a work visa, hopefully on part-time work, which will allow me to remain long-term. My friend says my credentials are very good for getting a university job, or work in a foundation, and she has already submitted my CV in person for me, with her and her friend, a former Philippine government cabinet minister, listed as my local references.

I met my friend in the mid-70s when I lived in the Philippines for two years during the Marcos regime. We lost contact for several decades, but a few years ago connected online. It was her idea I move there, and I've been excited about the possibility. But I've been wondering how that Marcos era might compare to today? 

I'm a bit worried by the current administration's law and order policies. In the 70s I spent a year in Manila and Baguio, and a year on Mindinao, most of it in Cagayan de Oro. I hitch-hiked by land and sea (freighters) all over the place, followed strangers, lived in remote villages, took all kinds of risks I wouldn't today, because I was young, adventurous and naive. I have very good memories of my previous life in the Philippines and have often dreamed of returning, though always thought it would only be to visit, maybe retrace some of my earlier journeys to find people who took me in and helped me.

The only time I ever had trouble with the authorities was during a week long law-and-order campaign in Manila. I was arrested for jay-walking a major road way, finger-printed, passport confiscated and ordered to attend the military camp on the weekend to get my passport back. There were about 100 other petty "criminals" in the military lecture hall, other jay-walkers, some curfew violaters, taxi drivers with hair too long, little things like. The officer lecturing us came down yelling and waving a gun in my face after I, the only foreigner there, appeared bored because I couldn't understand Tagalog. He ordered me to go sit with the women, I guess to demean me and show his authority. We were then taken in military trucks into the city to dig ditches in the hot sun all day. Then I got my passport back.

My instinct is to not let the current government deter me from emigrating. It needs to be now, within the next year, or never for me, which means if I do move that will be the government I will need to deal with for the next few years. It may be too early to tell which direction it will go, but if any old-


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Hi Bullwinkle!

Sorry, I don't go back here to the 70s, rather to the late 80s and just retired here for 10 years.

I'm one of the Expats here who lives a life fairly separate from the indigenous population. As you may know from reading posts on forums Expats here live in a range of situations - some in close proximity to those in poor conditions. Some of those are reporting seeing at first hand effects of the policies of the new government. 

However, even if one is living in a first class subdivision, if one has an interest in politics, as I do, one will certainly be experiencing a combination of fascination and some concern at recent and possible future developments here.

To be able to work here is something that many Expats wish to do, but find difficult to do. So that's a real plus for you. However, if you are employed here you will be in much closer contact with local conditions than say, a retired Expat like me. 

Apart from the national politics, some Expats are getting nervous about the S China Sea. Unnecessarily, in my opinion. And there's also the issue of exchange rates and the persistent inflation here. For us Brits there's a feeling the exchange rate cannot get any worse. I don't know about the Canadian dollar.

You may be concerned about a return to positions of some influence for the Marcos family in politics. Getting closer to the present time there is also a rehabilitation of GMA. The public here are forgiving or have short memories - take you choice!

Would we get back to Military coups again? A Turkish situation? It looks unlikely at present, but if things get bad, who knows?

All in all, it looks worth the risk for you. Many locals who can remember the 70s here bemoan some of the changes in society since then, as you may too, but are happy with the proliferation of shopping Malls etc. You may not be so keen on the latter changes but it's the same everywhere now.


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

The opposite of Datchworth as the Asawa & I live amongst the general population here. We bought a lot almost 2 years ago and just recently had our house completed (we moved in March 15th). My Wife was a young woman during the Marcos years(She was born in 1948) and lived through with no ill effects other than she does not want to do it again. I spent time all over this area of the world during my time in the USMC in the 50s & 60s and I find some things have changed drasticly while other things seemingly have remained the same. We have had some discussions and have decided to remain put as there is small chance of things deteriorating to a point of unbearability. All in all I do agree with Datchworth's assessment, but with the reservation that there may be different thoughts depending on location. 

Fred


----------



## pagbati (Apr 9, 2014)

*How about a recce?*



Bullwinkle said:


> ...... I am currently considering moving there. I have a well-connected Filipino friend who has a furnished home her and husband own that I can rent and who is helping me find a university teaching job...... My instinct is to not let the current government deter me from emigrating. It needs to be now, within the next year, or never for me, which means if I do move that will be the government I will need to deal with for the next few years. It may be too early to tell which direction it will go, but if any old-


Bullwinkle, thanks for a very interesting post, made for enjoyable reading. As you haven't been here since the 70's, wouldn't it be better if you could make it over for a month or so before making that huge committment? Things have certainly changed since the 70's. People also change. Sometimes people who were friends over 30 years ago change too when you meet them face-to-face. I'm not trying to put a damper on your plans and I appreciate that coming from Canada is a long trip. But if you have the time and the cost of the flight doesn't dent your budget too much, coming here first to see for yourself how things have changed could be money well spent. It would also be a great opportunity to meet those hiring at the University or Foundation. Good luck.
PS: I think not all of your message was posted as it ended _'but if any old-'_


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

Hi Bullwinkle, I agree with Mabrouk - it would be a good idea to visit before making the decision to live here.
If you visit the university you'll get a feel for what your life would be like.

I work in Pampanga, stay with colleagues during the week, and live with my wife and kids, and my wife's family, at the weekend. We live in a fairly peaceful neighbourhood although there can be incidents at times. I think as long as you keep out of trouble - keep away from drugs, love triangles, don't borrow or lend money - you should be OK.... although a lot depends on the area you live.

As far as working with Filipinos, personally I feel lucky now to be able to have friends outside of my wife's family (where we live pretty much the whole town is a relative), and being professionals/students these are people with good english, a wider world view than those in the provinces, and most of them are really happy to have a foreigner friend. 

So I think it could be a great experience to teach here and to get the chance to make friends with colleagues etc... but if you've not been here for 40 years you should come over for 3 or 4 weeks and see how you feel about living here.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

Thanks Datchworth and Fred. Your two different perspectives are very helpful. I'm glad to hear you and your wife are staying Fred. That makes me feel better. I had also contacted a human rights group in the P.I. with the same question about the Marcos era compared to today. Because I'm a secular humanist and human rights advocate, and my employment may be in that area, I also asked how that might impact me. Here's part of what they wrote back to me:

_As for your concerns about the Philippines, I will attempt to respond to some:

- The social climate is not at all akin to the Marcos era, even with the war on drugs. Discourse on the drug war and extrajudicial killings is very much alive; opposition has not been stifled. Duterte is certainly a populist president, but democracy and dis alive and well.

- There are constitutionally-mandated government agencies that would be more than happy to assist you with any research you might require in the field of human rights and indigenous affairs. Off the top of my head I can think of the Commission on Human Rights (CHR) and Amnesty International Philippines (AIPh) for the former, and the National Commission for Culture and the Arts (NCAA) for the latter. You may also approach the myriad NGOs and private institutions dedicated to the subjects.

- Life is normal for secular humanists and atheists. While a vast majority of Filipinos are religiously-affiliated, there is a constitutional mandate against the establishment of a state religion. There is a thriving, loosely-connected chain of non-religious communities that operate both on- and offline. 
_

To Mabrouk and Simon, I agree that your suggestion to come for a visit first makes sense. It would be even more applicable to me if I had never been there before. Although its been 4 decades, my two years there living both in a gated community in Marakina, as well as in rural villages, and travelling all over, exposed me to Filipino culture. I have never forgotten the impact the people had on me. You are both right that it would be wiser to visit first, but there are some complications that prevent that. If I get a work visa, it will likely be for one year, though 3 is possible, and I can endure almost anything for a year. I think adjusting to the tropical heat might be my biggest challenge, as I live in an almost constantly wet and cold part of Canada. But I've done it before, I'm just not as hardy as I was then. But once adjusted, I'm counting on perpetual summer to heal some of my pain as I will be able to garden, bike and swim far more than I'm able to now.

Thanks for the feedback everyone. I will probably be back here many times with many questions as I go through my long list of things to do.


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

You've got to trust your gut. If you feel like it's the right move, go for it.

Where in Philippines will you be living?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

Yes, I like to follow my gut instinct. Mindoro, my friend's home province, is one possible location. I want to avoid the largest cities. 100,000 population is about the largest city I would want to live in, and even then preferably outside the city center in a quite environment, if such a thing is possible. My friend there already has a place set up for me, but it depends on whether I can get a job in that city.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Edino said:


> My filipino wife and i will retire soon and for a long time we have set our eyes on Philippines; we bought a property 10 years ago in Tagatay and have been investing since. Now, with the latest development of political nature, we have been questioning our choice and consider Thailand or Florida, but are not sure. Anyone has an opinion if Philippines is still a good retirement choice???


Howdy Edino,

Thought it was about time I joined in the thread just for fun. Looks like a lot of replies and each with good insightful information.
I've been married to a local and living here in the islands for many years. Well, not all the way back to the 80's like some guys; but enough years to understand the country and the way of life.

I think the political issues are overblown for media hype myself. We live in Central Luzon and all is calm. If anything, the police have become more responsible and high profile. That in itself helps with the anti crime drive.

Originally it didn't seem to take me long to adjust to life here but I attribute to a great wife that took off the rough edges of being new here back then.
So far, I have never felt in danger or unsafe. Only exception to that these days is in the shopping malls. This is due to the changing world conditions and the sorry excuse for security at any mall. We go to the malls and enjoy but with an extra eye open.

As others have said, take a trip here first and check out the place just to be sure this is where you want to live.



Jet lag


----------



## Datchworth (Jul 5, 2015)

Bullwinkle said:


> Yes, I like to follow my gut instinct. Mindoro, my friend's home province, is one possible location. I want to avoid the largest cities. 100,000 population is about the largest city I would want to live in, and even then preferably outside the city center in a quite environment, if such a thing is possible. My friend there already has a place set up for me, but it depends on whether I can get a job in that city.


Not my intention to pour a bucket of cold water over your Mindoro idea... San Jose is the only large city in Mindoro. As it's an easily accessed tourist destination one mostly hears about Puerto Galera , but from time to time I have read some things about Mindoro in general. Mostly they are not good, although that is the general nature of news!

Which prompted me to look it up. Make what you will of it, especially the section entitled "Challenges and Difficulties".


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Jose,_Occidental_Mindoro


----------



## Edino (Sep 22, 2013)

Jet Lag said:


> Howdy Edino,
> 
> Thought it was about time I joined in the thread just for fun. Looks like a lot of replies and each with good insightful information.
> I've been married to a local and living here in the islands for many years. Well, not all the way back to the 80's like some guys; but enough years to understand the country and the way of life.
> ...



Thanks all, and sorry for not taking part in the discussion; but it was really good to see all opinions. We are often are in the Philippines, we love the people, feel safe and as mentioned, we have property in Batangas that we regular invest in it (home, Pool, 35kva genset because of brown outs as soon a rain drop falls, gardener, driver, cleaner), all very happy and honest people. 

Our original plan was to invest in upgrades and purchasing extra property to get ready for our retirement. 

But the decision we made is that we are holding off at the moment because of the political climate; we just maintain as it is, and look at alternative places as plan B (we still have 3 years time to decide)


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2016)

*Philippine crime rate*

Here is part of a comment I just posted under the thread: "State of Lawlessness" because it is also relevant to this conversation.

****

Here is a recent TIME magazine article that examines Duterte’s similar claims that crime is out of control in the Philippines in order to justify state murder and vigilantism. Official statistics suggest otherwise. Looking at the crimes of rape, assault and robbery, the Philippines is safer compared to many western countries including the US and the UK, and many other countries.

The Killing Time: Inside Rodrigo Duterte's Drug War


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Might also go to the Mabuhay club corner and read the recent thread about the drug killings.

Fred..

Morning Fred. I'll add a link to that thread HERE 
Jet Lag
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ma...nt-news-regarding-killing-suspected-drug.html


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Edino said:


> Thanks all, and sorry for not taking part in the discussion; but it was really good to see all opinions. We are often are in the Philippines, we love the people, feel safe and as mentioned, we have property in Batangas that we regular invest in it (home, Pool, 35kva genset because of brown outs as soon a rain drop falls, gardener, driver, cleaner), all very happy and honest people.
> 
> Our original plan was to invest in upgrades and purchasing extra property to get ready for our retirement.
> 
> But the decision we made is that we are holding off at the moment because of the political climate; we just maintain as it is, and look at alternative places as plan B (we still have 3 years time to decide)


Edino,

In all the years that I've lived here I'm not seeing anything that would dissuade me from doing what you have planned. In fact, the current events quite possibly could bring the property values down a notch and could be a help when buying now.

The only down side in buying and building when you are not here is the lower quality of the construction and the chance of squatters and or family messing up the place.

Mindanao would be an entirely different story; but here on Luzon everything is as usual and little reason to think it is going to change much-no matter who is president or remains in office.


Jet Lag


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

I thought you might be interested in this article, Jet Lag.

Underground shabu lab discovered in Pampanga, 7 Chinese nabbed | Kicker Daily News


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Simon1983 said:


> I thought you might be interested in this article, Jet Lag.
> 
> Underground shabu lab discovered in Pampanga, 7 Chinese nabbed | Kicker Daily News


Thanks for the article. Yea that's really something. The stuff is everywhere and we even have neighbors that sell it as well. Hopefully the police will get a handle on it and at least lessen what is being sold and used.

Jet Lag


----------



## Simon1983 (Jun 6, 2016)

We had some neighbours visited by the police not so long ago. There's a lot of people in our town being arrested in sting operations. I don't think we've seen a spark in police activity where I am but then I am a bit out of the loop as I'm always working or with my family these days.

Most people I speak to seem very happy with Duterte and I too think he's a really positive step not just for the Philippines but for world politics. There are too many biege, neoliberal, men in suits, towing the corporate agenda. Nice to see someone who genuinely loves his country and its people, and is not afraid to crack a few skulls to get stuff done.


----------

